

Show HN: Wiretap is a tool for integrating Apps w/REST APIs - need beta testers - KrisJordan
https://httpkit.com/wiretap

======
mgkimsal
Very cool demo - there was enough in the video that I got it without feeling
like you glossed over much, nor did you go too slow - pretty good pace for
this type of service and audience.

------
midnightmonster
I upvoted at first because Kris is a friend and it looked good. Then I watched
the video and:

1) This looks _great_

2) It's a fantastic demo video

Is the automatic local connection app thing going to work if I'm behind a NAT?
Any plans to make the desktop app work on Windows or Linux?

~~~
KrisJordan
Thanks! Yep, the local connection will tunnel through an HTTPS connect, so it
should work from behind aggressive NATs.

The goal of the desktop app is cross-platform. In its current form it's a
cobbled together OSX app that shells out, but moving it to Java (or an easier-
to-port language) soon.

~~~
mgkimsal
If you're in to Java, perhaps take a look at griffon - essentially
groovy/swing/mvc combo. <http://griffon.codehaus.org/>

------
KrisJordan
Hey HN, op here. Wiretap is a weekend project of mine I've been hacking on for
a few months.

It's like your browser's Network Tab, but for server-side and mobile apps.
Technically, it's a hosted reverse proxy / debugger that's really easy to
setup.

Looking for beta testers as well as feedback from HN on the demo and landing
page content. Thanks for your help and input!

------
katieben
Ooh, this is really neat. :) I'd love to test - would be incredibly useful for
my project right now. I'll PM you :)

------
spatical
Looks very cool. Excited to try it out.

